# Game 7: Memphis Grizzlies at Denver Nuggets [11/9]



## thaKEAF

*Game 7: Memphis Grizzlies at Denver Nuggets*








* AT*









* [3-3]  [2-3]*

*Sunday, November 9th, 7:00 pm CST
Pepsi Center, Denver, CO
Fox Sports Tennessee*

*--------------------------------------------*

*x STARTINGLINEUPS*

























































































*--------------------------------------------*


*x KEYMATCHUP*


















*--------------------------------------------*


*x GAMENOTES*













> Coming soon.














> Coming soon.


*--------------------------------------------*

*x GAMEPREVIEW*



> Coming soon.


----------



## thaKEAF

Here's to two roads wins in a row! :clap:

When was the last time we were over .500? :uhoh:


----------



## GNG

thaKEAF said:


> Here's to two roads wins in a row! :clap:
> 
> When was the last time we were over .500? :uhoh:


End of the 2005-06 season.


----------



## Priest

wow tough game i wish i had league pass


----------



## thaKEAF

You know League Pass Broadband is still on free preview til the 11th right? Might as well use it while you can. :wink:


----------



## HKF

I expect this to be a loss. Gay struggles with Melo and Billups will destroy this team's PG's. The chance to keep it close will give the Grizz a chance. Truthfully, I expect the bench to make them lose this game. Denver has better depth with JR, Birdman, Kleiza and Carter coming off the bench. A lot more firepower.


----------



## GNG

13 points for OJ on 5-of-6 FG in the first six minutes.


----------



## thaKEAF

wtf? I could have sworn this was on at 9.


----------



## GNG

I hope I wasn't the only one that saw that fadeaway on Anthony Carter. Oh my...


----------



## Zuca

Wow... Mayo is amazing. What a dunk!


----------



## thaKEAF

Monster first quarter. Let's see if he can keep it up.


----------



## GNG

20 points...IN THE FIRST QUARTER!


----------



## Dre

Say what you want...I still think Mayo is gonna be better than Rose.


----------



## TiMVP2

Mayo is something serious.


----------



## MemphisX

Just what Memphis deserves for all the misery we have had to endure...


----------



## thaKEAF

Grizz up by seven!


----------



## GNG

Major foul trouble for Denver's point guards...


----------



## GNG

thaKEAF said:


> Grizz up by seven!


A seven-point lead with Rudy Gay going 1-of-7 so far and Marc Gasol scoreless...I wouldn't have believed it...

I hope they don't let up.


----------



## MemphisX

Only Iavaroni can save the Nugs now...


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh:

Rudy is cold out there right now.


----------



## GNG

Rudy's going to have to get it going...


----------



## thaKEAF

Tech on George Karl. Mayo drops in three free throws to give us a two point lead.


----------



## thaKEAF

Mayo to Rudy on the fastbreak and Mayo comes back the next time down the court with a triple!


----------



## thaKEAF

Dahntay Jones is still alive? :uhoh:


----------



## thaKEAF

Getting ugly out there. Nuggets putting together a run.


----------



## Priest

what is mayo stats so far?


----------



## GNG

A horrible first half for Rudy and Marc Gasol.


----------



## thaKEAF

Priest said:


> what is mayo stats so far?


26 points, 4 assists, 1 board


----------



## thaKEAF

Mayo headed to the bench this could get ugly if no one else steps up.


----------



## thaKEAF

ummm when did Dahntay Jones start hitting jumpers?


----------



## GNG

Arthur has terrific hands. Almost essential for a quality big man.


----------



## Dre

Arthur is gonna be a player too. I wouldn't be surprised if people ultimately prefer him to Beasley.


----------



## GNG

Good work by Rudy getting to the line.

WAY too many turnovers this quarter. I think that's 10 or 11. If it's 11, then that ties the franchise record (at Seattle, Nov. 17, 1996).


----------



## thaKEAF

Stop shooting Quinton Ross.


----------



## thaKEAF

Grizz up 54-53 at halftime.


----------



## GNG

Franchise rookie record: Shareef Abdur-Rahim, 37 points, Jan. 11, 1997 vs. Sacramento


----------



## thaKEAF

Hmmm...


----------



## Priest

argghh i cant sign up for league pass online atm!!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF

Priest said:


> argghh i cant sign up for league pass online atm!!!!!


https://audience.nba.com/services/m...ba.com/pr/leaguepass/app/current/console.html

That works for me.


----------



## GNG

If I read that stat right, then he's the first rookie since 2002 to have a 20-point quarter.

That's a major stat considering who's come into the NBA since 2002.


----------



## GNG

Rudy 0-of-7 from long range.


----------



## thaKEAF

Rudy with the nice drive.

Conley misses a layup...


----------



## GNG

What the over/under on the Mike Conley trade...?


----------



## Priest

thaKEAF said:


> https://audience.nba.com/services/m...ba.com/pr/leaguepass/app/current/console.html
> 
> That works for me.


thanks but they arent even showing the game they just have a choice of 3


----------



## GNG

Keep putting Kleiza on the line.


----------



## thaKEAF

Cinco de Mayo said:


> What the over/under on the Mike Conley trade...?


I'm more open to trading him than ever before. I wonder what we could possibly get for him.


----------



## thaKEAF

In and out for Rudy again.


----------



## GNG

thaKEAF said:


> I'm more open to trading him than ever before. I wonder what we could possibly get for him.


I'd take Travis Outlaw. HKF suggested Rashad McCants in one thread, though I'd hope Conley would fetch more than just him.

He plays scared/weak on both sides of the floor and just reminds me too much of those lilly-livered guys on our last playoff rosters.


----------



## GNG

Furious George is close to getting thrown out of the game. I'd love to see it.


----------



## thaKEAF

A Marko Jaric sighting! :uhoh:


----------



## GNG

Ridiculous amount of turnovers by us. Ridiculous amount of missed free throws by them. This has gotten pretty ugly.


----------



## GNG

Violet Palmer sucks something awful. The Nuggets are getting hosed on a few calls.


----------



## thaKEAF

Ross for 3.


----------



## thaKEAF

Lowry!!


----------



## GNG

thaKEAF said:


> Lowry!!


Impressive, but I don't see how the refs missed that goaltend. Whose idea was it to pair Bennett Salvatore with Violet Palmer? Those are two of the five worst ****in' refs in the league.


----------



## HKF

I just want to mention that the officiating has been atrocious on both sides. Violet Palmer needs to be fired. Lord have mercy. Both teams are playing defense though. I don't know if you guys notice but the amount of double teaming by both teams is impressive.


----------



## thaKEAF

She just gave us another one. :smile:


----------



## thaKEAF

Monster putback by Melo. ****.


----------



## HKF

Wow, that was some dunk by Melo.


----------



## HKF

Mayo with a great drive and finish.


----------



## GNG

And now when Marc Iavaroni gets T'd up, Violet Palmer nullifies a fastbreak by the Nuggets by not waiting for the dead ball.

Unbelievably bad officiating.


----------



## HKF

Balkman's activity has been hurting the team all night. George Karl is a dummy for not playing him more this year.


----------



## HKF

I guess Hakim Warrick has never heard about boxing out his man. Good grief.


----------



## thaKEAF

:no:


----------



## HKF

I am not that upset by this loss. Melo always plays Gay to a standstill or worse [he's just better than Rudy right now, two years older], but the Chauncey impact was the biggest thing to me. Chauncey is just a damn winner in this league and such a calming influence. I think things will be different in Memphis.


----------



## HKF

How the hell is that not a travel on Nene?


----------



## GNG

Thirty for OJ.


----------



## Priest

31..........


----------



## GNG

Good things to take out of this loss. Conley better start playing, or he'll be playing somewhere else, and OJ will just slide right in. He was explosive in the first quarter and then scored in bunches, but 31 points for a 6'4-in-shoes shooting guard in his seventh career game is something else. His all-around game is really impressive, too. He's averaging 8.5 rebounds in his last two games and made some nice looks on offense, especially on that tap play to Rudy on the fast break.

I hope this is Rudy's worst game of the year. Same for Hak. Marc Gasol looked a bit overmatched tonight but also had his moments.

Really, Quinton Ross was our third-best player tonight, and we kept it close in Denver, where we never win. That's actually encouraging.


----------



## Priest

is this stat line correct for conley: 4 4 and 4 WTH


----------



## HKF

Would love to get Balkman on the Grizz. His activity off the bench would be nice.


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah the good thing so far is that there was alot of positives in each loss this season from what I've seen. When your best player is ice cold from the field it's gonna be hard to compete with a team like Denver.


----------



## thaKEAF

That's all she wrote. 90-100.

Couldn't be more happy with the turnout we got in the game thread tonight. Hope to see y'all tomorrow night against Phoenix.


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> How the hell is that not a travel on Nene?


You have entered the Bennett Salvatore Zone.


----------



## HKF

Priest said:


> is this stat line correct for conley: 4 4 and 4 WTH


Scott Hastings said it best that Conley has absolutely no confidence in his game and to make matters worse he has no offensive go-to move. He never looks for his own shot. I mean never. I can just imagine how strong the Grizz would be with Ben Gordon next to Mayo in the backcourt.


----------



## HKF

Cinco de Mayo said:


> You have entered the Bennett Salvatore Zone.


It is always interesting to just watch a game and see just how bad officiating can change a game. There was no flow because you got Violet Palmer reffing the game. I was upset because this was the 3rd time I have seen her reffing a Grizz game this year. They've only played 7. I mean c'mon.


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> It is always interesting to just watch a game and see just how bad officiating can change a game. There was no flow because you got Violet Palmer reffing the game. I was upset because this was the 3rd time I have seen her reffing a Grizz game this year. They've only played 7. I mean c'mon.


Text message I got from a friend an hour ago: How many Grizz games does she work per year? Half?

It's pretty excruciating.


----------



## HKF

Ridiculous. I don't have any other words for that. 42% of Grizz games to start the year. I can't wait till they improve so they see her less and less. The underrated aspect of the D-League is the NBA is finally training new officials that are cutting their teeth in the minor leagues. Violet just sucks.


----------

